# Need help figuring out an SSD problem



## BlueCoder (Jun 24, 2014)

I upgraded a box with an SSD. I did a fresh install by hand like I am accustomed to doing. But when I try to use `pkg install` it chokes the machine. Doesn't really freeze since I can switch to other virtual terminals. It's just that all terminals can't access the system after... almost like the disk is locked up. I have successfully installed on the same system to a SD card, NFS, and to a real hard drive but they don't exhibit the issue. I have checked the drive already using smartmon tools.

Any help figuring this out is appreciated.

I'm running 10-STABLE but I also tried 10-RELEASE. Using the x86 32 bit release.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 24, 2014)

Please show the output of `gpart show`.  What brand and model of SSD?  On what type of system? What makes the SSD seem suspect?


----------

